# FrogTracks.net now open to the public



## rmelancon

The new version of the registry online and is now open to the public. Feel free to enter your whole collection if you want. An invitation key is no longer needed to register so anyone and everyone wishing to register their frogs has access. 

Also it now has it’s own top level domain:


http://frogtracks.net

or

http://www.frogtracks.net


Thanks,
Robb

Robb Melancon
[email protected]


----------



## Scott

Thanks Robb! 

Now David Martin can see who has the same frogs as he! 

s :?


----------



## RGB

Very cool Robb. This should prove to be a very valuable resource.


----------



## sbreland

I just clicked the register link and it says that the invitation key is a required field. Am I missing something??


----------



## RGB

Type AGREE in the box. It's in the instructions at the top. I missed it at first too.


----------



## rmelancon

Read the red text at the top of the registration page.


----------



## sbreland

Damn, it sucks not being able to read :roll:


----------



## NCSUdart

I goofed up and deleted one of my entries and now can't reenter it because the key is no longer valid.


----------



## defaced

I hope I'm missing something. There are a slew of species and morphs that aren't listed and from what I can tell, can't be added by the user. Of the frogs I have, only two species can be registered, Azureus and Galacts. 

Also, is there any way to read the information about how to classify our animals that was shown during the account sign up process. 

Where does a breeder's key come from? The registration of a WC animal? I ask because I know who I got my frogs from, and I would hope they knew where theres came from, so eventually it will all get traced back to a WC pair, as opposed to knowing the WC pair and building off of that.


----------



## Jordan B

Hmm,
Maybe I am missing something but once I registed I can only go to the public pages and view things. I can't find how to add any animals...


----------



## defaced

At the top of the page there is a button that says "File". Mouse over it and select "All Registrations" to add your animals.


----------



## Jordan B

Thanks! I was on Safari and nothing showed when I put the mouse over it, but it works fine on Firefox. 

Jordan


----------



## rmelancon

If a species or morph is missing and you would like it added send me an email with "Dart Frog Registry" in the title. Same goes for questions and I'll get to things as quickly as I can. 

defaced - Your problem is best described by "what came first, the chicken or the egg?" If the parents aren't registered you can't "link" your animals to them yet. If they are, get the person who registered them to create an offspring key and use that to create your registration. 

NCSUdart - if you deleted a registration you will have to request new keys from the breeder. 

BTW - once your registrations have linked "children" you won't be able to delete them.

To all - Please read the text on all of the pages, a lot of these questions (not all) are answered in the text on the pages. I tried to put as much guidance as possible as to how to enter animals etc. in the pages themselves. I realize that there are some things that I may have missed in explaining and I will continue to try to add "help" in the system where needed. Realize that what is being represented is not trivial and I've tried my best to make things as simple as possible and I apologize in advance if it is still difficult to use.

Anyone wishing to help with an online manual please let me know.


----------



## rmelancon

Also - it is best viewed with IE, next would be FireFox. It has not been tested on any other browser.

Some options have "tooltips", hover your mouse over an option and help text is given. For instance when adding a new registration, hover over the default option for additional help.


----------



## cubby23

I just registered, it is wont let me login, I tryed like 30 times. I get "Invalid UserID or password"


----------



## rmelancon

Send me your userid and I will reset your password.

[email protected]


----------



## rozdaboff

Hey Robb - 

What's the status on getting the INIBICO frogs entered? 

Oz


----------



## rmelancon

I got some information from Sean, kind of hard to explain but his system of tracking locations and mine don't currently mesh. So I'm trying to figure some things out. I have the importataion in the system that you can tie animals to, not sure how people want the morphs named. Right now I have yellow imitator entered but contemplating making it "Yellow (Inibico06)".

Let me know what frogs I'm missing and I'll get them entered. Also any feedback on naming morphs is appreciated. Anyone who wants their registrations of these certified send me an email.

Robb


----------



## zaroba

looks like a great site. i'll be sure to use it when i get some leucs


----------



## jmcc000

Robb, this is very cool. Thanks for putting it together. I will send you some pics of the pair that you and Will were talking about in the other post. I will not add them to the registry till we get it figured out.
Jason


----------



## rattler_mt

any chance of getting Mantellas added? they are starting to take off and gain popularity and imports appear to be starting to dry up. im starting to sell CB off of my WC laevigata pair. and it would be nice to trace the lines a bit starting now.


----------



## rmelancon

Just give me genus, species and morph and I'll get them entered.

Robb


----------



## froggerboy

I'm gonna ask a stupid question or just be another stupid asking a question.
What is the purpose of the website?


----------



## rmelancon

To track the lineage (think family tree) of dart frogs that are in the hobby.


----------



## melissa68

*off line*

Robb,

Is your site offline? 

Melis


----------



## sports_doc

Robb

Question;

1. If I added a group of 6 bassleri breeders to my list, then trade away a pair from that group, do i just give that person the registration #'s for my original group? or does he make up new ones for that pair?

2. If I have more than one pair of say INIBICO variabilis, do I register them separately as pairs? individuals? how does one handle say mixing pairs in ones collection after individuals have been registered? IE: pull an extra female and add to a trio, then have offspring from the original pair floating around with offspring from a trio in which cant tell which girl produced?

3. If I bring say 10 of something to IAD, IE: blk bassleri, F1. Do I print an offspring registration for each one separatedly and label them individually? or one for the group?

oh, I am sure I can come up with more ?'s, but thats a start. Help.

Shawn


----------



## glowfrog

I'm trying to register my frogs and keep getting this error:

Index was out of range. Must be non-negative and less than the size of the collection.
Parameter name: index 

What do I need to do differently?


----------



## rmelancon

Please bear with me, I will answer these as soon as I get a chance...


----------



## rmelancon

sports_doc said:


> Robb
> 
> 1. If I added a group of 6 bassleri breeders to my list, then trade away a pair from that group, do i just give that person the registration #'s for my original group? or does he make up new ones for that pair?
> ...
> Shawn


If all 6 are in the same registration and there are no offspring registered or they are all 6 in separate registrations, then send me the code(s), animal ids (from tree) and the user for whom you wish to transfer ownership and I will take care of it. If there are offspring registered it is a little more complex and I'll have to think about that more...


----------



## rmelancon

sports_doc said:


> Robb
> 
> ...
> 2. If I have more than one pair of say INIBICO variabilis, do I register them separately as pairs? individuals? how does one handle say mixing pairs in ones collection after individuals have been registered? IE: pull an extra female and add to a trio, then have offspring from the original pair floating around with offspring from a trio in which cant tell which girl produced?
> ...
> Shawn


First, see the help document sections on combining registrations and adding animals to multiple registrations. You need two animals in a registration in order to produce registered offspring. Here's a scenario that will hopefully explain some more... You have 2 registered breeding groups each with a male and female. Each group has produced young that are registered in the system. You now decide to mix things up and add an extra female that is not in either of the above registrations. First the extra female would be in a separate registration with no registered offspring. Key is to remeber that once you have offspring registered to a line you can't add any new blood to that existing line. You effectively create a new registration/line that will contain the animals from the original pair plus the new female. To do this go to the line for the pair that you are adding the new female. Go to registered animals, go to the male record click add. You will see info about the male and existing reg and you should see the lone female reg at the bottom. Click the add button next to her row. You have now added the male to her registration. Do the same thing for the original female from the same reg as the male you just added. Now you have a registration with the new female and both male and female from your original pair. You may now produce and register offspring from this new trio. This way animals descending from you original pair will be separate from animals from the trio but will contain (possibly) new blood. Note, what I do is use descriptive text in the reg description of what I am trying to do, so in this case in the lone female reg I would put "this is the line that I want to add add male and female from DVN.XXX.XXX"


----------



## rmelancon

sports_doc said:


> Robb
> 
> 3. If I bring say 10 of something to IAD, IE: blk bassleri, F1. Do I print an offspring registration for each one separatedly and label them individually? or one for the group?
> ...
> Shawn


Separate keys for each individual frog. You can either generate them beforehand or take email addresses from those interested in registering and email them to them after the show. Each frog can potentially be paired with individuals from other lines and each frog is tracked separately.


----------



## rmelancon

sports_doc said:


> Robb
> 
> Question;
> IE: pull an extra female and add to a trio, then have offspring from the original pair floating around with offspring from a trio in which cant tell which girl produced?
> ...
> Shawn


Since there is no way to know what frog actually contributed to the gene pool, you create a new registration (as explained previously) and basically it is implied that when animals from groups participate in multiple lines, their offspring may or may not be related and may have varying degrees of "genetics" from each possible animal in the group.

If anyone has anything to add as far as how to deal with this please let me know.


----------

